
Tesla owners locked out of their cars after app stopped working - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-owners-left-stranded-app-down-for-maintenance-2019-9
======
693471
Why are people relying on the phone key as the only key for their car? What
happens if you break your phone? Now you can't drive home?

Stupid. Always carry the real key with you.

~~~
notJim
I thought Model 3s didn't have keys.

~~~
693471
They come with NFC credit cards

~~~
100100010001
True, but there is still no physical way to turn the car on. Teslas rely on
wireless communication to turn on. That seems like a poor design to me.

~~~
xedeon
So what you're saying is that keyless start mechanisms (also wireless btw) in
modern cars today are also poor design?

Even if the keyfobs on the S/X run out of battery, they can still be used to
unlock and start the car. Just like the keycard on the Model 3 (NFC based no
battery needed):
[https://youtu.be/0J1VbeDfQmg?t=24](https://youtu.be/0J1VbeDfQmg?t=24)

~~~
unfoldedCravat
Most keyless start systems have a backup physical key[1] hidden inside the
remote fob and will use very short range RFID [2] similar to older physical
turn keys and their immobiliser chips to authenticate with the car ECU and
allow the engine to start.

[1]
[https://static.cargurus.com/images/site/2016/03/21/20/42/pic...](https://static.cargurus.com/images/site/2016/03/21/20/42/pic-3533884746378553322-1600x1200.png)

[2] [https://www.mazda3revolution.com/threads/if-the-battery-
in-t...](https://www.mazda3revolution.com/threads/if-the-battery-in-the-
remote-dies-start-the-car-by-touching-the-push-button-with-it.195610/)

~~~
xedeon
I'm aware of this as I have owned cars with this feature. Modern cars do not
use the physical key to "start". It's mostly only to open the driver side
door.

See:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BttKQ6K-Y74](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BttKQ6K-Y74)

RFID/NFC is used to actually start the car like you pointed out.

On all current Tesla cars, they fobs and keycards can both unlock and start
the car, making a physical key pointless.

------
cgriswald
Once I left my house key at home. “No big deal,” I thought, “I can get in
through the garage.” I got home and the power was out. I was locked out. If
I’m understanding the logic, that means PG&E left me stranded.

------
xedeon
I've have seen two articles like these within the last hour. They are straight
up clickbait. You do NOT need the app to unlock or operate these cars. The
Model S/X have regular keyfobs and the 3 has a keycard.

------
sabareesh
Just to be clear app didnt stop working only the backend service had a
downtime close to 2 hrs. During this time i was able to still use phone as a
key. Only things that rely on backend service wouldnt work, like remotely
unlocking you car from different country for whatever reason.

------
dmitrygr
This is why you should buy a car made by a car company, not by a tech company.

Eg: my car has two separate keyless methods (BT & nfc) implemented in the same
keyfob, and if need be, it can also be physically inserted into a special hole
(we call them keyholes) to physically unlock the car even if both car and key
have no power!

People could actually die of exposure if locked out of their cars in some
climates. This is not a joke!

~~~
sixQuarks
Tesla’s do come with a key, it’s a card that you’re supposed to carry with you
and it always works.

The phone app is a convenience feature. Although it works flawlessly 99% of
the time, you should not rely solely on it

~~~
dmitrygr
IIRC the card is still electronics which means that it will not work if there
is no power or a failure in the electronics

~~~
austhrow743
If your electric car doesn't have any power then you have bigger problems than
not being able to get inside it.

~~~
dmitrygr
Such as? Car is enclosed so I shall not die of exposure in there by the time
help arrives. I shall die outside when it is minus 30 Celsius and windy

